# IVF After Sterilisation



## melstev..BB (May 25, 2009)

Hi

I am starting out with IVF after being sterilsied for 15 years, I am 42 and hoping for a happy outcome , Im nervous but excited, I currently have DS 23 DS 21 DD 20 DS 15, I remarried 4 years ago to the love of my live xxx who I would never deny the opportunity to have children of his own, I know im pushing with the age thing , but I guess its just a number ....

Is there anyone else going through similar

Let me know

Mel


----------



## jarjj (Sep 29, 2007)

Hi Mel,

I was steralised 7yrs ago and am amout to start IVF/Egg share/Icsi in Oct.  Like you, I would love to give DP a baby - soo hope it happens  .


Hope all is going well with your tx

joanne

x


----------



## melstev..BB (May 25, 2009)

HI Joanne 

Nice to hear from you, unfortunatley I was not successful in July but looking to try again in October / November for the last time, its more to do with my age, at 42 egg quality is a major factor, I have 10 years on you so your chances look great, ket me know how you get on 

Love & Stuff Mel


----------



## jarjj (Sep 29, 2007)

Mel,

We might be cycle buddies if you trying again Oct/Nov.  I sooo hope it work's for both of us  .

Joanne

xx


----------



## melstev..BB (May 25, 2009)

Hi Hun 

Would be nice to go through it with it all with a buddy, I will be starting at care sheffield but opting for EC and ET in Nottingham this time.

Let me know when you get started chick , just had my first AF since the one after my treatment all back on track with a 28 day cycle so thats a good thing ...

Stay in touch 

Mel xxx


----------



## jarjj (Sep 29, 2007)

I will be starting the pill 2nd day of next period, around 4th Oct.

Looking forward to hearing from you and hoping we both get BFP before Xmas!   

joanne

xx


----------



## tj1977 (Oct 15, 2009)

hi im new to all of this but would like to wish every 1 a lot of luck.
  




                                        tam.x


----------



## ang122 (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi
I was sterilized 8 years ago, have one DS 16 - new DP has no children and we are embarking on the IVF route, been suggested we have eSET, have 2 hour consent appointment Tuesday, and think this is when I will start DR? Really nervous, but excited and hope that all goes well!

Good luck to you all xx


----------



## jarjj (Sep 29, 2007)

Hello ANG122 and welcome

Sorry but what is eSET?  My drugs get delivered tomorrow, have injection training Thurs and start injections Sunday! Nervous, axcited and anxious but VERY hopefull!     

Joanne

xx


----------



## ang122 (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi Jarjj

Sorry - only found how to reply! eSET is Single Embryo Transfer. They are saying that it is highly probable that I would have twins if they transfered 2 embies, they don't want that - so they recommend that I only transfer 1. 

Factors in favour of eSET are:
My age (33)
The fact I have had 1 pregnancy and natural birth
It is our first IVF attempt
and if my Eggs are good quality and they fertilise well - they will just put one back.

So basically, if you meet the above criteria and you produce good quality eggs that fertilise, they only like to transfer one embryo and keep the rest,. I am unsure about this, if it doesn't work I will fele like we should have had two put back - but I understand the risks of having multiple pregnancy. It is a difficult choice - and one to be made once they have collected the egs! Fingers crossed it will be an easy decision after that?
XX


----------



## jarjj (Sep 29, 2007)

Hi Ang

Have you started Down Reg.  I'm 34 (just this month) and have 3 children but nothing has been mentioned from my clinic bout SET.  We have put down for 2 embies to go back in.  I'll be really happy if we get that far.  I'm TRYING to take 1 step at a time and not get carried away.  Get over 1 obsticle and go onto the next.

Ideally I would not go for twins but I'm going for 2 chances over 1.  Even that may not work (bit I soooo hope it does    )  I/We would be so happy to get a BFP 1 or 2    

Joanne

xx


----------



## ang122 (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi Joanne
Start down regging on Monday, nervous about first injection but I am sure I will be fine once I know what to expect! You are egg sharing? is this your first IVF? They haven't discussed anything else with us, wont be having icsi, using my eggs (hopefully) and DP sperm. My FHS levels are normal. I suppose if it doesn't work first time round they will discuss other options such as egg sharing? It's all a bit much to take in as a newbie - you just have to trust what they say!

Best of luck to you xxxxx


----------



## jarjj (Sep 29, 2007)

Ang

I'm egg sharing, my eggs are ok and using dp sperm.  His count good but they not moving about much which is why we need icsi.

I'm egg sharing in the hope of helping another lady achieve a pregnancy and because IVf is hugely reduced.  About £1200 all in.

You'll be fine with injections.  I hate needles and hide when Dp does mine but honestly it's ok.

Joanne

xx


----------



## ang122 (Oct 18, 2009)

Thanks hun, we are also on Cycle buddies thread together. We can't do egg share at Newcastle - but I would have loved to donate. They don't have the facility.

Best of luck chick xxx


----------



## jarjj (Sep 29, 2007)

Hi Ang

Yeah seen you on Nov/Dec thread.  I looked into CFL but saw you couldn't egg share that's why we going to Darlington

Joanne

xx


----------

